# Rhinestone Stencil Cutting with Summa D60 and Winplot



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone have experience with cutting Rhinestone Templates with a Summa and Winplot. Having problems gettting the proper downforce, and offset adjustments. Currently @ downforce of 350 and offset of .65. Get good (not perfect) test cuts, but when I send pattern it prints ovals instead of circles and doesn't cut all the way through.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It could be the software not sending a circle. If you have Corel or AI I would make some 3mm circles and cut from there to see if the circles are okay...what material are you using to cut cut? That also could be an issue.

I have a GCC cutter and I use 240g down force .50 offset...and works like a charm using DAS material


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> I have a GCC cutter and I use 240g down force .50 offset...and works like a charm using DAS material


Yea but DAS doesn't sell that to us mere mortals that can't afford to get their system. Any DAS owners wanna start selling bootleg template material?
Actualy, I was just kidding but I would like to get a sample of the material to test it out if someone has a piece of scrap material laying around in their way.


----------



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> It could be the software not sending a circle. If you have Corel or AI I would make some 3mm circles and cut from there to see if the circles are okay...what material are you using to cut cut? That also could be an issue.
> 
> I have a GCC cutter and I use 240g down force .50 offset...and works like a charm using DAS material


Charles, I'm using 25mm easy weed. Here's the description:

Fast Weed Stencil Material is a is a High Tack turqouise colored stencil material for Rhinestone stencils. 25 mil thickness, easy to cut and weed.

It's a very soft material, so my 60 degree blade shouldn't have any problems with it.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

lakirkley said:


> Anyone have experience with cutting Rhinestone Templates with a Summa and Winplot. Having problems gettting the proper downforce, and offset adjustments. Currently @ downforce of 350 and offset of .65. Get good (not perfect) test cuts, but when I send pattern it prints ovals instead of circles and doesn't cut all the way through.


Having a force setting too high can cause oval cuts in stencil material. I would extend the blade out further and try a lower force to see if you get better results.


----------



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

CyberSultan said:


> Having a force setting too high can cause oval cuts in stencil material. I would extend the blade out further and try a lower force to see if you get better results.


Thanks Cyber, I will try that as well.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

besides lowering downforce..try slower speed.. and a lot of folks are using Hartco S425 sandblast resist to cut templates. I am not sure how good the ACS material...have not heard anything recently about it


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> besides lowering downforce..try slower speed.. and a lot of folks are using Hartco S425 sandblast resist to cut templates. I am not sure how good the ACS material...have not heard anything recently about it


 I know the material ACS uses(I think) but what I want a sample of is the DAS material.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I looove the hartco. It works great for me. The Acs material is VERY gluey. You are a complete mess by the time you're finished making a template, and the glue oozes into the holes. It works fine, it's just a mess.
The hartco is much cleaner, and less expensive. If you PM me, I'll send you sample of the hartco.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you for the offer. I already have the Harco sandblast material, 425S. I actualy got it for sandblasting before I did much with the rhinestones.


----------



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks to all who assisted, turns out the housing for the blade holder was cracked and the blade and holder was unstable..now just need to find parts for a fix..I hear it will be expensive.


----------

